# Feeling Hopeless



## hakuna matata (Feb 19, 2012)

I am a senior in college, 23 years old, and I've been dealing with gastointestinal issues for over a year. I still don't really understand what the problem is. I'm extremely frustrated and I'm looking for some help. This is my first time reaching out. Here's my story, I'll be as brief as possible:- In January 2011 my gallbladder was taken out, due to severe abdominal pain. After that, I start having constant pain in my lower abdomen, across the who abdomen, but especially on the right side. I was having diarrhea and bad stomach pain no matter what I ate, and sometimes it wasn't even related to food patterns. -In October, things got much worse and I began having diarrhea up to 15 times a day, even if I didn't eat. The pain was constant and unbearable. I went on a bland diet of grilled chicken, crackers, jello, soup, etc. , which helped a bit. However, my school work and job were still affected. The health center at my school sent me to a GI specialist, who did a colonoscopy and endoscopy. The results came back clear- no crohn's, no celiac disease. He said I have IBS and sent me on my merry way.-However, it's now February 2012 and it feels like I'm only doing worse. I have to avoid eating all day in order to make it through classes and work. If I eat even a banana in the morning, I will have to go to the bathroom 6-10 times in the next 6 hours. I'm STILL on a bland diet (5 months now). I have tried to avoid trigger foods, but most days, everything is a trigger food. I've lost over 30 pounds since the end of October, my appetite is gone, I was in the ER in November for abdominal pain, and I've had to get IV drip twice for dehydration. I also have GERD, so I'm prescribed daily doses of Zantec and Prevacid, but I get nausea a lot, sometimes all day. I feel like this has to be something else, especially because of the weight loss and lack of appetite. I'm taking vitamins, but my lack of a healthy diet makes me tired a lot.-What I've tried: I've worked on stress reduction and management methods, I'm on an antidepressant and my mood is good (despite these issues). I've tried Bentyl, with no success. My dietary changes have helped only minimally, even eating small meals multiple times a day. I've tried fiber supplements, which my Dr. said might soak up some of the fluids and settle my stomach. I used to take Tums a lot, and gas relief medicine, but I STILL haven't found any relief.Has anyone had similar problems? Does anyone have advice? I'm so frustrated and tired of being unable to eat, of going to the bathroom and being in pain all the time, and of having issues with school because of it. If anyone has any ideas, suggestions, etc. I would REALLY appreciate it. This is my first time asking for help, other than my doctor, and I'm hoping my fellow peers who are experiencing similar health issues might be able to able. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

A friend of mine had a similar situation and it doing well with cholestid or questran (I think that's what it's called). It's this powder-I think there's a pill form too-that gets prescribed to people who have had their gallbladder out.


----------

